# What's after WinXP? Why not Linux Ubuntu



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

I'm fed up with Windows both 7 & 8 and since I'm running XP at present I have to make a choice soon. I'm not ready to run to Apple nor to another laptop as my Gateway has served me well and is continuing to do so. So why not install Ubuntu on my Gateway and see how it goes... Of course I need to gen-up on Ubuntu but I have several friends running Lunex and they are very happy. So I'm asking you tech guys (no pun intended) what you think of this.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try it. You can boot to Ubuntu and give it a test run w/o installing it. If it seems OK then you can install it as a dual boot or install it in XP (using Wubi) as you would any application, but you get the effect of a dual boot.

I had a Dell laptop (bought in 2004) that I dual booted XP and Ubuntu for 3 or 4 years, but after Ubuntu 10:10 my graphics card couldn't handle the new GUI.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

one thing that is always in my tech belt is a copy of puppy linux...it's ridiculously lightweight, intuitive, runs from ram only, and gets the job done very easily. That was my entry point into Linux, and while I need to branch out more in that field, puppy linux is still my standby......


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Hay guys! Thanks loads for the prompt replies, I really appreciate it. I had a conversation with another tech friend a few minutes ago and he says at your age (76) you'll have a rough time with it!!! Now that you've shown me that I can start real slow I'm going to give it a try. It's too late tonight but there's always tomorrow....


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I agree about Puppy linux, it would be a good way to start and it's actually based on Ubuntu now.

EDIT : I think your friend could be in for a shock


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Just to add 2 cents - you should go with a lightweight version, like Puppy, or one of the lighter variations of Ubuntu. The most recent versions of Ubuntu are designed to run on recent hardware and may be very demanding for an older machine. (But you can always try it.) That leaves getting an older, unsupported version of Ubuntu, or a newer version of something lighter that is still supported. That seems like a better option. Other than Puppy, Lubuntu is an option, too. It is a light Ubuntu.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Just as an addition about Puppy, there are versions based on several different binaries and quite a lot of specialist versions.
I have puppy based on:
Debian
Ubuntu
Slackware
and I know there is a version for the Raspberry Pi. It also has tools to help you build your own Puppy from scratch.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

DaveBurnett said:


> It also has tools to help you build your own Puppy from scratch.


absolutely buried today at work, caught this as it auto-refreshed, and all I read was the above......was scratching my head for the next 10 minutes wondering what on EARTH you were babbling about.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Woof !


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Kinda partial to Puppy Linux (Slacko 5.6) here. For the past 3 months I have been booting &/running Slacko 5.6 from a 8gb SanDisk flash drive on a Lenovo A61 Thinkcentre (dual-core/2gb ram, and without a hard drive). So far, it has done what I needed it to do. Nice distro. That said, sometimes you have to try different distros as said above to find the right one/match for your computer, and it`s hardware.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

That's why Puppy is such a good idea. You CAN try the different distribution bases without throwing away the Puppy concept, look and feel.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

As much as I love Puppy and the concept of saving sessions, it's not the first (or second) distro I'd recommend to a Linux "noob"...


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Christmas preparations and choral responsibilities getting in the way right now but I do have the image file downloaded and I'll get it on the flash drive eventually... thanks. I'll be back with progress reports. "Merry Christmas to all"


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

First of all "A Very Merry Christmas to ALL!
Well it appears that Puppy does not like me (or my computer)! I burned the cd using CyberLink Power2Go and got to see the startup screen once. I clicked something once but I'm sorry I do not remember what it was and ever since Puppy loads showing all the actions it is taking on the screen but when the startup is supposed to show the screen goes black (actually it just off black) and it barks twice at me! That's it. I've booted up several times but no luck. Once it briefly showed a white screen. It does however "bark" every time so maybe its my video? I've burned another cd with the same black screen result. I could try another burning program I suppose. 
The computer is a Canadian Gateway MX 6930. Here is the video spec...
-----
Graphics Adapter: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family Screen Area/Colors: 1280x800 pixels, 16 million colors
Monitor: CMO 21533
Monitor: CMO 21533
Monitor: CMO 21533
-----
However keep in mind that the opening screen did come up once... If the problem was with the video it would not have shown at all? Any suggestions?


----------



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

Whil it's quite heavy on system resources, I recommend using Zorin OS. It functions and looks just like Windows. If that's not an option, try ReactOS, written in C, C+ and C++. ReactOS looks like XP/2000. The system is still in beta though,,,


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

> However keep in mind that the opening screen did come up once... If the problem was with the video it would not have shown at all? Any suggestions?


Not true. THe time it showed the screen it would have been using generic Vesa drivers. Now it is probably using the Intel Drivers. 
Just as a test, try attaching a monitor to the external port. It wouldn't surprise me if that works. 
If so, I might have a simple fix for you.


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

By george "Cratchet" er Dave your right!!! There it was on the 32" flat screen with all kinds of windows--- HOWEVER no mouse (er arrow) on the screen. I could by careful movement get some buttons to light up but not a sign of an arrow. Please give me the simple fix. Can't wait to try it... but what about the mouse arrow. Mouse clicks do work however but I was real careful I didn't get into trouble. Thanks I'll be checking in the morning.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

This applied to Nvidia drivers, but the line I inserted just tells it to use the Laptop screen first. You may need to change the nvidia bit to the name of your driver in the file.

See http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?search_id=258892463&t=42491


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Dave.. Thanks but I know nothing of xorg.conf. I presume it is a Puppy file and I would have to edit it in Puppy, but I do not have a mouse curser to find my way around the Puppy screen. See my last post.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Have you got access to a USB or Serial mouse as I believe they will work. The other sneaky way is to do the edit on another machine and do a save of personal settings to a USB stick. Then load personal settings from the USB on your machine. I think that will work - it has been a while and a heart attack or so since I tried/did it.


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

I'm using a USB mouse and it works... it's the curser (arrow) image on the screen that doesn't show. I cannot "see" the mouse arrow. If I move the mouse slowly about the screen eventually and there are buttons displayed one of them will "light up" so I can see where the mouse is positioned on the screen - then if there are a straight row of buttons I can slowly move the mouse so each one will "light up". When one of the buttons is "lit up" I can left click the mouse and it will depress the button it is hovering over do the action required by that button - But I can't use that in a body of text because the letters will not "light up" where the mouse curser is supposed to be. A wired or USB mouse would not change that. The problem is with the image/arrow. I only have a netbook running W7 & tablet running Android.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Try re-installing your graphics drivers with the mouse inserted as they are what displays the pointer.


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

I downloaded the graphic files from Gateway and they differ from the ones on my computer. My computer - MX6930 is a Canadian model and on the "Canadian" site it switches me to the US site when clicking on driver downloads... 
The online files are: Version Intel 6.14.10.4543 dated Sept 22/2006. 
In my computer are: Version Marvell 8.50.1.3 dated April 21/ 2006.
If I could find a copy of my existing files I would reload those that are online but knowing I cannot replace them, if I run into trouble, I'm very reluctant to replace them. If I loose something in the download I cannot go back!
I have played with Puppy by moving the mouse around until I see button change and it looks neat. But it's difficult without the arrow. What else could you suggest?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Do any other Linux versions behave like this?


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Hang on Dave... I just found a "Hardware Vender Detection" program on the Gateway site and it turns out that my VGA is Intel. LAN was Marvell. So I will take a chance and reinstall the VGA drivers but it will have to wait until tomorrow.... Hang on I still have a problem - the drivers are for 64 bit & I have 32!!!


----------



## askey127 (Dec 22, 2006)

I am starting to have a battle with the site over imbedded ads, but the substance is here for a "big picture" look at what to do after XP. * Windows XP - The Elephant in The Room*
Note the Puppy Retro version, which has the most drivers built-in.
It also Mint, Zorin, et al.
askey127


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I am by no means detracting from the fact that support for XP is ending, BUT, and it is a BIG BUT, do you think for one moment that all of a sudden all XP machines are going to be more vulnerable than they have been?
All this panicking is hype by the vendors to get people to BUY NEW software that hasn't had years to iron out the bugs.?
Do you think that all of a sudden hackers are going to find the vulnerabilities that they've spent YEARS looking for?

Do you think that virus and firewall sellers are suddenly going to give up a potentially even more lucrative market?
Once, and if, people turn to Linux, and probably Puppy is the easiest to pick up, the hackers will too. 
The only hope for Linux, as a whole, is that there are many variants which makes it less attractive to hackers (*not *less vulnerable).


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

With the UAC in Vista Microsoft finally more or less caught up to UNIX/LINUX security. However, XP and previous Windows versions *are* more vulnerable than UNIX/LINUX. Puppy is a possible exception since by default the login is to Root.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

DaveBurnett said:


> Once, and if, people turn to Linux, and probably Puppy is the easiest to pick up, the hackers will too.


Hackers have had nearly a quarter of a century to punch a hole in Linux...and they haven't.
If you're argument is that Linux benefits from "security through obscurity", then it would be reasonable to presume that Linux having 1% market share would have 1% of the viruses...
They don't.
If you're argument is that Linux isn't a big enough target to attract the attention of malware writers, my counter-argument would be this: _what would be a bigger feather in the cap of elite virus scripters that to take down an "unhackable" system?_
Hasn't happened.



DaveBurnett said:


> The only hope for Linux, as a whole, is that there are many variants which makes it less attractive to hackers (*not *less vulnerable).


The only hope for hackers is that Linux users adopt an unsafe userland like "run-as-root"...like most Windows users do out of convenience.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

TerryNet said:


> With the UAC in Vista Microsoft finally more or less caught up to UNIX/LINUX security.


My evidence is completely anecdotal, but I don't know a single Windows home user that doesn't:

a) _turn off UAC_

b) _completely disregards UAC warnings_

You've dealt with enough infected machines on this site. You know this.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

And I've found that the first thing people do is turn it off. XP was a bigger target that is why it was attacked more, not because it was less secure. Unix and Linux users seem to think that they cannot get Viruses. That is not true, they run on the same base assembler code. It is far more to the advantage of virus writers to concentrate on Windows and use Linux and Unix systems as CARRIERS since many ISPs use those as hosts. If they start targeting Linux/Unix people would secure them and hence remove the danger.
Why don't you mention that Puppy reloads a CLEAN image each time you boot and it is the PERSONAL save files that would carry any virus


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Windows does not run as ROOT. Even when you run as Administrator, it is still not a truly privileged account.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

DaveBurnett said:


> Windows does not run as ROOT. Even when you run as Administrator, it is still not a truly privileged account.


The administrator account allows code to execute. That's all you need.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

DaveBurnett said:


> Unix and Linux users seem to think that they cannot get Viruses.


Linux users know what viruses are and how they propagate.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

The RUN AS ADMINISTRATOR has nothing to do with real account settings. Even the Administrator account has to use RUN AS Administrator. It is special code set up by MS purely for installs an other thing MS decide it is needed for.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

> Linux users know what viruses are and how they propagate.


Yes, I suspect some do.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

DaveBurnett said:


> The RUN AS ADMINISTRATOR has nothing to do with real account settings.


I don't recall making this point.

I'm only saying that Windows security is easily bypassed or largely ignored. This isn't a "value judgement". It's a fact.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

> The administrator account allows code to execute. That's all you need.


That sounded like you did...


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Was there anything false in that statement? Could you even say I was _stretching_ things?

...execute code...

Come on, Dave...I'm not imagining TSG's * Virus & Other Malware Removal Forum*, am I?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

A normal account allows you to execute code and the majority of malware occurs via a normal account.
Anyone using RUN AS ADMINISTRATOR to start things that don't need it are deliberately opening themselves to trouble. I doubt whether most people even knew you could do it.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

DaveBurnett said:


> A normal account allows you to execute code and the majority of malware occurs via a normal account.


Really?

_Ouch._

I'm sure one day when Linux becomes swamped with malware and viruses, there will be a spot open at TSG for *Linux Trusted Advisors*.

Maybe we can get a little green shield (with a penguin in it!) too.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

prunejuice said:


> Hackers have had nearly a quarter of a century to punch a hole in Linux...and they haven't.


And about a quarter century before that to find weaknesses in Unix. If any were found they were few and far between.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

prunejuice said:


> My evidence is completely anecdotal, but I don't know a single Windows home user that doesn't:
> 
> a) _turn off UAC_
> 
> ...


a) Now you do.  I am a Windows home user and have never turned off UAC, not even in Vista.

b) I do not disregard. I always pause to make sure I have asked for an install or whatever. Have even said "no" from time to time.

I don't deal with infected machines; just turn 'em over to the Malware specialists.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks Terry. I'm not trying to make this into a Linux vs. Windows thing. In my entire history here and in TSG's Linux Forum, I don't believe I've ever done that even once.
Even on the Linux forums I belong to, I'm usually doing the wrist-slapping over uses like "M$" and "Windoze". It's childish and doesn't have the advocacy of Linux at it's heart.

Believe me, I've had Linux distros as my only installed OS since 2005, so I know their shortcomings. 
Linux users have to deal with lack of ubiquitous software support, hardware driver porting, user-unfriendly guides, RTFM attitudes...etc...

...but we can still hang our hat on security, for the time being. Don't take that away from us. For all our suffering, we still can claim _that_.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

> ...but we can still hang our hat on security, for the time being. Don't take that away from us. For all our suffering, we still can claim _that_.


It could be said that that is only because you've hardly ever been shot at.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

...or that I wear a bullet-proof* vest.

* _relatively speaking_


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

more likely just ignored....


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Oh. Okay.


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello! Hello! Is anybody remembering that I'm in trouble getting to see the mouse arrow on the screen... You've had your fun now get back to MY problem (although I did really enjoy the discourse)... 
Ok Now I'm going to reload the drivers but I have to say that I have my doubts but what do I know!!! I'll be back when done. If you don't hear from me - I lost control of windows!!!

Oops I forgot that I cannot find (yet) the XP drivers for 32 bit, Gateway only show 64, I'm looking...


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Try https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Se...ct=Mobile+Intel®+945GM+Express+Chipset+Family


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

I've tried several Intel pages but I am unable to find a match. Here is info on my system perhaps you might take a look. Using Belarc Advisor my computer has:
1.67 gig Intel Core 2 Duo, 64 K prim mem cache & 2048kb secondary memory cache. 
Using Tech Support GuySystem Info Utility version 1.0.0.2 shows:
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional (Its actual Win XP Media Center), Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5500 @ 1.66GHz, x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 6
Processor Count: 2, RAM: 2038 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family, 128 Mb, Motherboard: Gateway,

One of Intel's pages shows this file: VGA_intel_6.14.10.4543_XPx86x64_A.zip HOWEVER it is 64 bit and my computer is 32. I am unable to find the 32 bit files.
Tried your link as well but could not locate 32 bit that matched my processor. Hope you can help...


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

That page I pointed to was the one for your drivers if you scroll down a bit.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

So what do you not like about Windows 7. I can see Windows 8 being a pain in the butt and I will take full blame for that as I was part of a Windows Conference back in 2006 that started the talks about changing the Windows interface. We never intended that interface to be a full time replacement for Windows. Just an option to turn on and off as needed.

I can't tell you much about Linux graphical interfaces because when I was a Linux Server admin all my servers booted to run level 3. I was taught many years ago to only install on the server what you absolutely needed.


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Dave, When I first looked at your suggested location I missed seeing xp32 bit version so I used the page to search for it and failed to do so... dah. I took another look and found what might very well be the download I need but I cannot establish to my satisfaction what chipSet I have installed. If I download the wrong one I could end up crashing my machine. So I'm extremely cautious. I downloaded a program (bpid_e35.exe) from Intel that would identify the chipset in my computer but when I ran it, it advised me that the file it was going to save to existed & did I want to overight it... 9 different files! Sorry I could not say yes! I've given up for tonight and will have another go in the morning...


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I thought the sixth one down was yours.


----------



## askey127 (Dec 22, 2006)

If you can run Windows on the machine, *Speccy* will identify everything you should need for any kind of driver update.
http://www.piriform.com/speccy/download/standard


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Wow Askey127 thank you... I'm astounded! I shouldn't be because everything is out there. 
Here is what Speccy finds under CPU on my computer...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T5500
Cores	2
Threads	2
Name	Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T5500
Code Name	Merom
Package	Socket 479 mPGA
Technology	65nm
Specification	Intel Core2 CPU T5500 @ 1.66GHz
Family	6
Extended Family	6
Model	F
Extended Model	F
Stepping	6
Revision	B2
Instructions	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, Intel 64, NX
Virtualization	Not supported
Hyperthreading	Not supported
Bus Speed	166.3 MHz
Rated Bus Speed	665.3 MHz
Stock Core Speed	1666 MHz
Stock Bus Speed	166 MHz
Average Temperature	54 °C
Caches
L1 Data Cache Size	2 x 32 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache Size	2 x 32 KBytes
L2 Unified Cache Size	2048 KBytes
Core 0
Core Speed	1663.2 MHz
Multiplier	x 10.0
Bus Speed	166.3 MHz
Rated Bus Speed	665.3 MHz
Temperature	52 °C
Thread 1
APIC ID	0
Core 1
Core Speed	1663.2 MHz
Multiplier	x 10.0
Bus Speed	166.3 MHz
Rated Bus Speed	665.3 MHz
Temperature	55 °C
Thread 1
APIC ID	1
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here's what Intel site shows...

Detailed Description
This file is written specifically for the desktop Intel® 945G, 945GC, 945GT, and 945GZ Express Chipsets and the Mobile Intel® 940GML, 943GML, 945GM, and 945GMS Express Chipsets. View the README file for installation information and the RELEASE NOTES for driver version details. This driver package contains the version 14.32.4 drivers for Windows* XP.

The software drivers provided on this page are generic versions, and can be used for general purposes. However, computer original equipment manufacturers (OEMs) may have altered the features, incorporated customizations, or made other changes to the software or software packaging they provide. To avoid any potential installation incompatibilities on your OEM system, Intel recommends that you check with your OEM and use the software provided via your system manufacturer.
Intel or the computer original equipment manufacturer (OEM) may not provide technical support for some or all issues that could arise from the usage of this generic version of software drivers.

PLUS the following...
This download is valid for the product(s) listed below.
Intel® 82945G Express Chipset
Mobile Intel® 945GM Express Chipset Family 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You folks are far more capable than I to do the comparison so... Is there enough info here to say that this is indeed the replacement for what is on my computer.... Oh! and before I forget...PLEASE!


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

OK guys I'm sorry I did not put anything up that was resolvable. Now here's a surprise... this morning I turned on the laptop and left it to boot up (forgetting that the Puppy bootable cd was in the drive)... after finishing breakfast I found that Puppy was up and running ON THE LAPTOP with a beautiful all black "arrow" setting in the middle of the screen. I played with Puppy for a while even found my own timezone (1/2 hr for Newfoundland) I was really excited. Then I answered some question and was told it had to reboot and up came the black screen! I switched on the TV and there it was with no arrow. How about tackling this problem from Puppy side? Is there anything I can try in Puppy? I can find my way around without the arrow, it's time consuming but worth a try... How about it?....


----------



## askey127 (Dec 22, 2006)

I would try the following:
Get a USB flash drive that has at least 400Mb free.
Start Puppy from the CD again, and let it sit awhile like you did before.
Once you get the "arrow" (hopefully), quit Puppy, but choose to save the Puppy Startup File(s) to the USB drive when it asks.

Next boot, have the USB drive already in place when you boot. 
Puppy should look for its startup files on the flash drive and use them.
It should save your location, keyboard, etc. without having to re-enter each time.


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Excellent suggestion askey127. I had a chance to do that but could not find the USB, probably because I didn't know where to look! So I chose the cd that it booted from and it tried twice but there was a problem and didn't save the files. I remember seeing "save to floppy" but did not know if that was where I'd be able to save to the USB. Can you tell me where to look for the "save startup files" in the Puppy opening screen. I can move around fairly well without the "arrow" but its tedious!!.


----------



## askey127 (Dec 22, 2006)

AFTER you boot Puppy and fill in your location, etc., plug in the flash.
The flash will show as a USB device in the lower left collection of icons, just above the menu.
Mine shows as sdb1, and the icon is a picture of a flash drive.

The message about where to save comes up when you go to Menu > Shutdown.
It will ask where to save your personal files. Choose *Save To File*
Choose the USB device (sdb1). It will ask you to allocate a certain space, then save the files and shutdown
(Since the CD is normally *Read Only* after you burn it, it will never be able to serve as a target for saving personal files).
Every time after that, plug in the flash BEFORE you boot up and your settings will be installed in Puppy.

You can change settings any time with the Swiss Army knife icon at the top of the screen.
I am using the retro version of Puppy Precise 5.7.1


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks Askey127. We have had some bad weather here with power outages but I did manage to do everything you suggested by reading the instructions that Puppy provided me with. I'm now booting with the usb..I also had Puppy boot up several times: on my laptop screen with arrow once, on TV once with the arrow and on both the laptop & TV with the arrow on each. I did a lot of looking around, enough to let me know that I need a manual to sort through suff (PLEASE suggest one). Unfortunately further boots came with a blank screen on the laptop and opening page without the arrow on the TV. I'm wondering if I can work on Puppy to get to the correct solution. There were pages that I could not understand - Puppy Video Wizard and Control-alt-backspace and which video resolutions to use with xorgwizard (I've since found my laptop is 1280x800). I did manage to get lupusave_fred.2fs in /dev/sdb1 and copying lupu_s28.sfs from cd to USB drive and I looked at abiword and installed Firewall http://projectfiles.com/firewall// BUT can I do something in Puppy to try to get the arrow up again?


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Puppy booted up again on the laptop with the arrow and now I really need a manual to get to know what all the menu selections are... I selected the wrong video resolution as it looks like the old Commodore Pet!!! And I have a manual...
http://puppylinux.org/main/Manual-English.htm#Manual01


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Just a very quick hello from the newest user of Puppy!!! Yes this is a post using Puppy! I have managed to get it running on my laptop with the arrow and all. Now I have to learn how to use it. I'll boot it up several times before I'm convinced. I'll post here again to let you all know that it has worked for me... Sincere thanks for all the help... (so far) Then I'll mark it solved.


----------



## cat1092 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ubuntu is good for XP machines, so is Linux Mint. Both, like other Linux based OS's, can be booted as a live DVD to see how it performs on a given machine prior to install. I currently have 3 installs of Linux Mint 16 Mate x64. 

Originally I used these Live CD's (as they were called then, the ISO's were smaller) to boot into a secure environment to make purchases. If I felt one of my Windows machines were compromised, I'd do the same today, a clean boot will bypass any malware residing on the HDD. 

Now, the XP users that may have issues are those with the oldest machines. Those who had Vista & downgraded to XP are fine. The machines that lacks PAE won't run the latest Ubuntu, although it will run the older LTS versions (5 year support) & Linux Mint 13, based on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. This was as of 2012 that Ubuntu quit shipping with non-PAE kernels. 

However, Fedora is reported to have PAE & non-PAE options, so that's worth a shot, though it's different from Ubuntu. And Ubuntu 12.04 LTS still has support until 2017, that's plenty of time for aged machines (Mint 13, same support timeframe). 

Puppy is good also, but it's just too light for me, all except one of my computers are 64 bit, only one has less than 8GB RAM. 

Which brings up another point, if by chance one's computer has 64 bit hardware, it's best to run a 64 bit OS, regardless of what the homepage of the OS says. Many Linux users believes because of the PAE effect, that 32 bit is just as good as the 64 bit. Not true. 

I tried to run VM's with 32 bit Linux Mint & Ubuntu, the performance couldn't touch the 64 bit versions. Plus with 64 bit, one has more virtual memory, things runs faster, even if one only has 4GB RAM. And there's a 64 bit Google Chrome for these OS's, 32 bit won't install on 64 bit. 

There are plenty of options when XP support is finally over. And the good thing is, Linux OS's are easier than ever to run. Firefox & Google Chrome on Linux works & looks like the ones for Windows. Bookmarks & some extensions rolls over if synced. Some extensions for Windows, such as the Bitdefender QuickScan, won't roll over. 

XP users will have a choice of an OS with far greater security than today. Plus the machine will use less resources, so it'll run faster too.

Cat


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

There are 64bit versions of Puppy.
Fatdog
Lighthouse puppy 64


----------



## cat1092 (Jan 26, 2014)

How well does Puppy run installed on the HDD? I've ran it, but only from live CD. 

Even older computers with 20GB HDD's would have plenty of space to run Puppy. It is a powerful OS in a very compact package. 

May try it on my Thinkpad T42 on the original 40GB HDD. I like to play with these OS's. Puppy can run on most anything, or used to be the case. 

Cat


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It is best run as if from CD but with the files on disk (in my opinion) not using the traditional Linux method of install.
This is usually called a frugal install but "frugal" is not really the best term for it as it actually gives the most options.

The only time I have ever used a full install of Puppy was when the machine was limited to 64Mb RAM with a 233MHz processor.


----------



## cat1092 (Jan 26, 2014)

I downloaded the version for non-PAE computers to try it out on the T42 in live mode, there are certainly some good uses for Puppy, but not the type of OS I'd want to be a daily driver. 

Like many Linux live DVD's, it's great for making transactions in a very secure environment. 

Cat


----------

